# Whats your Favorite Moss



## blurry (May 10, 2010)

Im having a hard time thinking of what kind of moss I should get to attach to my piece of driftwood. So I would like to know whats your favorite type of moss!
Multiple Choice Votes. If other please list below!


----------



## Sploosh (Nov 19, 2012)

My favourite moss (out of what I have kept so far) is fissidens. Looks like a patch if mini fern  I've noticed it's quite slow growing. 
That star moss looks quite nice, no idea where to get it though.
One of the other 2 types of mosses I have I quite like, though I can't ID it.... thought it was java moss, turns out thats the other moss I have...

Edit;
Just found this: Mosses
Based on the photos at the bottom of the page, I don't have 2, but 3 types of moss (aside from fissidens) - christmas, java, and taiwan.
The christmas moss is my favourite of the 3, when left floating it grows in nice tight clumps, green underwater tumbleweed  The shrimps seem to enjoy this one the most.


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

I'm a fan of flame moss.


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

x2 Flame moss is my fav,


----------



## blurry (May 10, 2010)

For star moss Ives seen some members have it. 
Btw flame moss is also called erect moss


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

Star Moss does better with low temps and grows quicker emersed. I'm liking Willow Moss and Mini Rose Moss ATM.

Best regards,

Stuart


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## crazy72 (Apr 22, 2010)

I'll be boring, but my favourite one atm is Java moss, and that is because it's the only one that I've been able to grow successfully so far. :bigsmile:


----------



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

again with the flame moss....


----------



## crazy72 (Apr 22, 2010)

Can I vote twice?

It's just that I saw Stuart's Willow moss tonight and I found it beautiful.

Ok I'll vote again then. 

Update: it won't let me.


----------



## blurry (May 10, 2010)

My favs atm is flame moss and Fissiden

How easy is it to keep willow moss, have never tried them yet.


----------



## Shiyuu (Apr 9, 2011)

Taiwan moss & Rose/Mini Rose moss for me~
Coral moss is pretty neat too~


----------



## blurry (May 10, 2010)

How easy or hard is it growing mini rose moss?


----------



## Foxtail (Mar 14, 2012)

My favorite is free moss Lol... I also like chacarean algae.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

blurry said:


> How easy or hard is it growing mini rose moss?


It's not very hard to grow at all. Just not a very quick grower though.

Best regards,

Stuart

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aquariumfish (Apr 8, 2013)

Java Moss and Star Moss for me...


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

aquariumfish said:


> Java Moss and Star Moss for me...


Star Moss looks awesome! Now to find that locally...


----------



## Sploosh (Nov 19, 2012)

Reckon said:


> Star Moss looks awesome! Now to find that locally...


Ditto. If you find any, let me know. I am very interested in some


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

I have Star Moss, it is an extremely slow grower. Lawson.... just remind me tomorrow. It grows far better in an emersed state and prefers cooler temperatures. It is also called concrete moss.

Best regards,

Stuart


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

Perfect. Getting 'moss' tank for shrimps going


----------

